# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Changing sex

## EdRafferty

Hey i was told that frogs could change their sex, is this true ????

Ed

----------


## Billy

> Hey i was told that frogs could change their sex, is this true ????
> 
> Ed


Most if not all male Bufonids have the Organ of Bidder. This is an inactive ovary that if the testies are destroyed or removed, will activate, and the guy will in effect, become a gal. 
I don't know if any other frogs will change sex, but John or Kurt probably will dig something up about it. This is just another reason frogs are cool!

----------


## tattooed81

alot of frogs change sex becouse of chemicals that us humans dump in the warter african clawed frogs do it all the time leopard frogs are another maby kurt can help little more

----------


## Kurt

So sorry to disappoint everybody, but you guys have already stated all I know on subject. I really don't have anymore to add to the conversation.

----------


## Billy

> So sorry to disappoint everybody, but you guys have already stated all I know on subject. I really don't have anymore to add to the conversation.


 :EEK!:  wow. I can't believe it, usually you can dredge up more than an encyclopedia.

----------


## Kurt

Sorry. It turns out that I am human after all. I know, I know, I am just as disappointed as you at this revelation.

----------


## John Clare

I've heard of male frogs laying eggs when treated with hormones over an extended period of time.  Many pollutants are either estrogens or pseudo estrogens, which means they can make wild amphibian males develop female characteristics.  There was an extreme case of this shown by Tyrone Hayes on that PBS documentary a few months ago - a male Xenopus had reacted to a pollutant so strongly that it behaved as a female and laid eggs.

----------


## Laura

I don't know anything specific about it, but I have heard of it happening as wel, esp in african frogsl. There are some fish that change sexes as well. My opinion is that other than pollutants it is nature's way of ensuring procreation. God made some crazy critters  :Smile:  Another wonder.

----------


## EdRafferty

Thanks for the replys everyone.

----------


## tattooed81

some leopard frogs will begin producing eggs right in there testies when exposed to the hormones found in birth control pills witch are commonly flushed down the drain

----------


## Laura

> some leopard frogs will begin producing eggs right in there testies when exposed to the hormones found in birth control pills witch are commonly flushed down the drain


I have thought about flushing mine  :Wink: . Guess I won't. Hubby would be upset and so would froggies.

----------


## John Clare

> I have thought about flushing mine . Guess I won't. Hubby would be upset and so would froggies.


Actually the main problem with hormones is women who are on birth control peeing.  So unless you don't ever pee while on birth control pills, there's not much in it versus putting the pill down directly.

----------


## Laura

Well it was kind of a joke, but no I could not go very long without peeing.

----------

